# This Forum



## Greta (Nov 17, 2007)

This Forum is for our members who are Custom Knife makers. They will be allowed to discuss and sell their products here in this forum. The definition of "Custom" in this instance is the same as with our Custom Builders of lights... they just don't quite fit the definition of a Manufacturer which is:

_"A manufacturer is commercially involved as a maker of goods produced independently of significant input and/or participation/involvement from CPF's membership, and doesn't significantly produce any goods through such significant input and/or participation/involvement. The use of an outside retail and/or wholesale business website is not necessarily a requirement or an exclusion for manufacturer status on CPF or CPFMP. "_

The discussion and/or sales of production knives in this forum will not be allowed! Discussions should take place in the regular Knives sub-forum in the Personal Gadgetry & Non-flashlight Electronics forum and sales of production knives should take place in the Dealer's or Manufacturer's Corner forums at the MarketPlace. 

This forum is somewhat of a trial. CPF has no desire to compete with such other forums as BladeForums. This forum is simply a small piece of our community and an attempt to accomodate some of our members who can't quite decide which they like better... lights... or knives... 

Have fun guys! And I have to admit... I can't wait to see some of the stuff some of you all have made. I kinda have this thing for knives myself...


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 17, 2007)

Eeenteresting!

Larry


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW Sasha! :twothumbs
That's "out of left field" so to speak....NICE!!!
Knives and lights go so well together, if I'm carrying anything at all, it's a knife and light. I'll send a few emails to some of my favorite makers and let them know.
And here I thought you spent all your time polishing your red shoes.....:kiss:

Thank You!!!:santa:


----------



## Greta (Nov 17, 2007)

Actually... we have a new member who should be posting here soon. You will have him to thank for this new forum... he gave me the idea...


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 17, 2007)

Sasha said:


> Actually... we have a new member who should be posting here soon. You will have him to thank for this new forum... he gave me the idea...



Now that's just mean...who the heck is it!!!!!!:scowl:

They better post good stuff for sale.......:devil:

Now we need a "where to get 'em" , "show us your customs", "rolodex of makers", and "slipjoints,slipjoints,slipjoints" threads. The latter is just to satisfy my current fetish.....:devil:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice, I look forward to this. I avoid bladeforums like the plague (mostly due to knowing I'd go bankrupt in 3 days of browsing there), so I don't get to see a lot of custom stuff.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 18, 2007)

Sasha said:


> This forum is somewhat of a trial. CPF has no desire to compete with such other forums as BladeForums.


 
That's good to know! .... Cause the general atmosphere on BF makes the Underground seem like a tea party.


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 18, 2007)

hey neat! thanks for doing this Sasha! :twothumbs


----------



## Phaetos (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh man .. somewhere else to lose my money. I curse the day I found this forum


----------



## Jenova (Nov 19, 2007)

now all we need is a Gun Room  and were set


----------



## greenLED (Nov 19, 2007)

Jenova said:


> now all we need is a Gun Room  and were set


:devil: guns and lights... doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Sasha, I'm not a hamster either!


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 1, 2007)

If that Atwood guy starts building lights.....I don't know what I'm gonna do lol.


----------



## T.Rexford (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow this is cool. I generally browse this forum a fair amount but do not post much.


----------



## mrsinbad (Mar 13, 2008)

Ohhh, man! Now I gotta change my avatar to include some of the knives I have made. Thanks Sasha!


----------



## sar488 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello, I would have to agree with Jenova's post, blades, lights and guns definately do seem to go together! Thanks for letting us check it out.


----------

